# Inter, sondaggio per Belotti, ma il Gallo ha detto no!



## Willy Wonka (18 Aprile 2017)

Come riportato dall'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, 18 Aprile 2017, nelle ultime ore c'è stato un sondaggio della dirigenza interista per Andrea Belotti, centravanti del Torino. Il Gallo ha bloccato tutto sul nascere facendo sapere agli intermediari che non ha alcuna intenzione di andare all'Inter dato che è un grande tifoso del Milan. Per lui, rossonero fin da piccolo, sarebbe un tradimento troppo grande vestire il nerazzurro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, 18 Aprile 2017, nelle ultime ore c'è stato un sondaggio della dirigenza interista per Andrea Belotti, centravanti del Torino. Il Gallo ha bloccato tutto sul nascere facendo sapere agli intermediari che non ha alcuna intenzione di andare all'Inter dato che è un grande tifoso del Milan. Per lui, rossonero fin da piccolo, sarebbe un tradimento troppo grande vestire il nerazzurro.



Mah, a questi livelli non ci credo che si sia esposto così
Penso sia una boutade giornalistica
Comunque se si libera Icardi non lo disprezzerei


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, *a questi livelli non ci credo che si sia esposto così*
> Penso sia una boutade giornalistica
> Comunque se si libera Icardi non lo disprezzerei



Io invece non capisco l'opposto..un conto è se uno è un giocatore "sfigato"..ma quando sei un top player e puoi scegliere tra tantissime opzioni importanti vai a giocare nella squadra che più ti fa schifo dalla nascita? Io non ci andrei mai..dico il vero..solo l'idea di vestire e dover dare l'animo in campo per l'inter mi farebbe orrore..

Ripeto ci sono situazioni e situazioni..ma oggi Belotti può permettersi il lusso di scegliere..


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

dobbiamo prenderlo noi, può riportarci in champions


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco l'opposto..un conto è se uno è un giocatore "sfigato"..ma quando sei un top player e puoi scegliere tra tantissime opzioni importanti vai a giocare nella squadra che più ti fa schifo dalla nascita? Io non ci andrei mai..dico il vero..solo l'idea di vestire e dover dare l'animo in campo per l'inter mi farebbe orrore..
> 
> Ripeto ci sono situazioni e situazioni..ma oggi Belotti può permettersi il lusso di scegliere..



essere professionisti è diverso dall'essere tifosi, 
come hanno risposto in parecchi ultimamente "tifi" il tuo gruppo, quello in cui vivi e lavori, non pernsi più in termini di squadre astratte come noi tifosi normali,
Ci sta che Belotti faccia gli occhi dolci al Milan, magari tramite contatti del procuratore, ma se questi ti dovessero rispondere che preferiscono una minestra riscaldata africana di 30 anni che costa pure di più, a quel punto cambia tutto...
L'Inter non fa più così schifo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Aprile 2017)

Questo è da prendere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> essere professionisti è diverso dall'essere tifosi,
> come hanno risposto in parecchi ultimamente "tifi" il tuo gruppo, quello in cui vivi e lavori, non pernsi più in termini di squadre astratte come noi tifosi normali,
> Ci sta che Belotti faccia gli occhi dolci al Milan, magari tramite contatti del procuratore, ma se questi ti dovessero rispondere che preferiscono una minestra riscaldata africana di 30 anni che costa pure di più, a quel punto cambia tutto...
> L'Inter non fa più così schifo



non lo so..se io fossi Belotti credo vaglierei tutte le opzioni prima di andare proprio all'inter..
In ogni caso sappiamo bene che se in attacco arriva il nome grosso (Belotti oggi non lo è) è anche perché servono 1-2 uomini immagine con cui vendere bene il prodotto Milan..
Fassone lo sa..un piano di sviluppo marketing di un club non può prescindere da qualche campione da mettere in vetrina..il Gallo oggi è un giocatore che solo in Italia capiremmo..in Asia è lo stesso di un De Sciglio..


----------



## kollaps (18 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso sappiamo bene che se in attacco arriva il nome grosso (Belotti oggi non lo è) è anche perché servono 1-2 uomini immagine con cui vendere bene il prodotto Milan..
> Fassone lo sa..un piano di sviluppo marketing di un club non può prescindere da qualche campione da mettere in vetrina..il Gallo oggi è un giocatore che solo in Italia capiremmo..in Asia è lo stesso di un De Sciglio..



E' questo il punto ragazzi...Belotti mi sa che non verrà


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non lo so..se io fossi Belotti credo vaglierei tutte le opzioni prima di andare proprio all'inter..
> In ogni caso sappiamo bene che se in attacco arriva il nome grosso (Belotti oggi non lo è) è anche perché servono 1-2 uomini immagine con cui vendere bene il prodotto Milan..
> Fassone lo sa..un piano di sviluppo marketing di un club non può prescindere da qualche campione da mettere in vetrina..il Gallo oggi è un giocatore che solo in Italia capiremmo..in Asia è lo stesso di un De Sciglio..



Quisquillie,
Belotti è il centravanti dell'Italia, ed è un giocatore che esalta per modo di giocare
dopo il mondiale del prossimo anno quasi sicuramente sarà una star mondiale,
Aubecoso al momento è più noto, ma non al livello dei top mondiali
ed è effimero, un paio d'anni e nessuno si ricorderà più di lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quisquillie,
> Belotti è il centravanti dell'Italia, ed è un giocatore che esalta per modo di giocare
> dopo il mondiale del prossimo anno quasi sicuramente sarà una star mondiale,
> Aubecoso al momento è più noto, ma non al livello dei top mondiali
> ed è effimero, un paio d'anni e nessuno si ricorderà più di lui.



Ma guarda che con me sfondi un portone, io Belotti andrei a prenderlo di peso, sono anni che lo dico..ma purtroppo dobbiamo guardare in faccia la realtà, oggi ci servono 1-2 nomi da sbattere in prima pagina mondiale, specie davanti..Belotti non ha quell'appeal..oltretutto non ho mai sentito di voci su montella che lo apprezzi, mi sa che l'aeroplanino ha altre idee per l'attacco..giocatori più "tecnici" e inclini alla manovra..per esempio credo che Benzema sarebbe perfetto


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2017)

Questo lo dobbiamo prendere noi diamine. E' l'attaccante giusto per ripartire.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Aprile 2017)

Ho paura veramente che la nuova società per lo sviluppo del marketing punti ad una figura vendibile... Un aubamecoso, benzema etc.... Al momento Belotti non ha questa figura.
Ma al momento. Dopo i mondiali da titolare o dopo un anno con noi titolare sarebbe un top player.

Poi a voglia a mangiarsi le mani per essercelo fatto scappare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con me sfondi un portone, io Belotti andrei a prenderlo di peso, sono anni che lo dico..ma purtroppo dobbiamo guardare in faccia la realtà, oggi ci servono 1-2 nomi da sbattere in prima pagina mondiale, specie davanti..Belotti non ha quell'appeal..oltretutto non ho mai sentito di voci su montella che lo apprezzi, mi sa che l'aeroplanino ha altre idee per l'attacco..giocatori più "tecnici" e inclini alla manovra..per esempio credo che Benzema sarebbe perfetto



Benzema mette tutti d'accordo, anche Fabregas,
e Aubecoso che secondo me sarebbe un acquisto poco strategico,
poi ce lo accostano troppo, pare un modo per sviare l'attenzione su altri obiettivi.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, 18 Aprile 2017, nelle ultime ore c'è stato un sondaggio della dirigenza interista per Andrea Belotti, centravanti del Torino. Il Gallo ha bloccato tutto sul nascere facendo sapere agli intermediari che non ha alcuna intenzione di andare all'Inter dato che è un grande tifoso del Milan. Per lui, rossonero fin da piccolo, sarebbe un tradimento troppo grande vestire il nerazzurro.



Un enorme motivo in più per prenderlo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ho paura veramente che la nuova società per lo sviluppo del marketing punti ad una figura vendibile... Un aubamecoso, benzema etc.... Al momento Belotti non ha questa figura.
> Ma al momento. Dopo i mondiali da titolare o dopo un anno con noi titolare sarebbe un top player.
> 
> Poi a voglia a mangiarsi le mani per essercelo fatto scappare



Fidiamoci di Mirabelli e Montella

Io Belotti lo segnalo da anni, lo vorrei tantissimo..ma in una big non è ancora sicuro farebbe bene..badate che pure Gilardino al Parma per due anni era parso un fenomeno..poi san siro gli ha tagliato le gambe..
Il Gallo pare di tutt'altra pasta, un Vieri per dire..ma non si può sapere con certezza, stiamo certi che il nostro DS (si, ora lo abbiamo) sa che il gallo esiste...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Benzema mette tutti d'accordo, anche Fabregas,
> e Aubecoso che secondo me sarebbe un acquisto poco strategico,
> poi ce lo accostano troppo, pare un modo per sviare l'attenzione su altri obiettivi.



Parliamoci chirao, Aubameyang non piace nemmeno a me...ma ammetto anche di averlo seguito poco


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2017)

Vieni qua Gallo ... vieni qui tra le calde braccia del dragone


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Aprile 2017)

Mi sembra poco credibile che l'Inda abbia fatto un sondaggio su Belotti, quando hanno già Icardi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sembra poco credibile che l'Inda abbia fatto un sondaggio su Belotti, quando hanno già Icardi.



E' anche vero che se io fossi un dirigente dell'Inter non ci penserei un attimo a liberarmi di Icardi per prendere Belotti. Magari avanza pure qualcosa , ma figurati sono troppo stupidi per capirlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che se io fossi un dirigente dell'Inter non ci penserei un attimo a liberarmi di Icardi per prendere Belotti. Magari avanza pure qualcosa , ma figurati sono troppo stupidi per capirlo.



Non lo faranno mai, Icardi è il loro capitano e sostituirlo con un nome poco mediatico...non vedo l'Inter fare una roba del genere.


----------

